# Hollywood orchestra gold any serious limits?



## JPQ (Apr 16, 2017)

hollywood orchestra gold any serious limits? i know is not work my current computer but i try look options before i uprade my computer. i dont still know which is best soltuion to me. this is at least for whole orchestra is not way too pricey.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 16, 2017)

Even silver version maybe works what i do i dont know. saddly i dont found much non offical demos for these. and offical demos even do tell are they made with silver,gold,or diamond versions.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 16, 2017)

They are fine libraries. I started with Silver and moved up to Gold and ultimately Platinum. The legato is pretty nice. Below is a link which is almost all Hollywood Orch gold.


----------



## SoundChris (Apr 16, 2017)

Well the gold version just has got main mics. The only articulations that you wont be able to use are the bowchange patches for the strings. As for the mic positions: If you have got them and are able to mix them within a very strong system the sound is just incredible. The advantage of this is that by adding close mics you just get a realistic panorama placement and also the room feel works very well with the far / vintage ribbon mics. If you can handle the mic positions you almost wont need any additional effects or tweaking - it just sounds awesome as it is. But that doesnt mean that Gold isnt worth buying it. I have used it for quite a long time. Here are a few examples that were made with gold:





If your system is strong and you can run it (and afford it): go for diamond. If not Gold is stil far better than most of the other existing string libraries out there - trust me. You cant go wrong with it.

P.s.: Of ourse you can just take the single mic positions, bounce them in place / make audio tracks and do the same with all the ic positions separately. That way the needed resources will be the very same as if you would use gold - its just a little bit annoying but you can work around the system issues. Then you just mix the stems for the different mic positions and thats it.

Hope that helped!


----------



## SoundChris (Apr 16, 2017)

Ah and i forgot: The Diamond Version has got String Divisi Sections while the Gold version doesnt have them


----------



## JPQ (Apr 16, 2017)

Only reason why i think these is tey are all same hall which makes things easier than libs in different halls and another reason with their price is impossible get otherways whole orchestra. expect of course helps little if i use vsl special edition for woodwinds,and get only libs for brass (weakest thing),percussion,and strings.
and i think my next computer is maybe Intel 3.1ghz quadcore i5 and 16gigabytes of ram.(lowend imac if there is not going available better or similar mac mini)


----------



## Fleer (Apr 16, 2017)

May seem strange but I like having both Gold and Diamond versions of Hollywood Orchestra, depending on which computer I'm using, laptop or desktop. As for the old Symphonic Orchestra, you can still get the combined Platinum Plus version.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 16, 2017)

I feel diamond is maybe out of reach. and i still think other ways do things as well. is so hard even more when i dont know what is possible. and my current idea maybe is imac what i described earlier. i even prefer mac mini but now seems we dont going get anymore powerful mac mini if not at all new mac minis. is so hard know perfect tools.


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 16, 2017)

The Symphonic Orchestra is quite attractive and works on slower systems (if you have the 16 bit version). It includes solos and ensembles. It sounds a bit different, but gets the job done. I have had EWQLHO Platinum for sometime and just got the SO during this sale specifically for its sound. Both are good. But SO is friendlier to your system for sure.


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 16, 2017)

16gb should be ok for Gold - you will have to be selective about the patches you use for strings. 

I honestly think thay Hollywood Orchestra replaces EWQLSO as a great place to start for a sample library. A full orchestra with loads of articulations and true legato. You can also add to it as you develop your skills (and $$) with other specialist indtruments.


----------



## markleake (Apr 16, 2017)

@JPQ

The EW Hollywood series is much better than EW SO. Not to say that SO is bad (for example, I still get some use out of the percussion in SO). But as your main library, you will do much better with the Hollywood series, even if it is the Gold version.

The problem you will have is your system specs - they seem pretty low for wanting to run orchestral samples well. EWHO Platinum is not a good idea for you, and even the Gold version you will be pushing the limits. 16GB of RAM really is very limiting. It will be workable, but limited in how many instruments/patches you can have in your template. Running these libraries off a SSD is also recommended (although not strictly necessary).


----------



## JPQ (Apr 17, 2017)

Maybe i must think otherways work...


----------



## JPQ (Apr 17, 2017)

And i found thing what is really weird Hollywood orchestra dont have solo strings...


----------



## JPQ (Apr 17, 2017)

I know Hollywood series is much better.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 17, 2017)

I have Hollywood strings gold and I think it is great but if I had my time again I would just save up, wait for a sale, and then buy the complete diamond version of the orchestra because the upgrade options are not the best money wise. As far as I can tell, it is cheaper to buy the diamond version upfront.

Hollywood strings are fairly dry to my ears which I think is fantastic as I can add my own reverb, however, they do include a lot of good reverb presets if you want them. The gold series is 16bit, the advantage being that it would work better on less capable computer systems when compared to the 24bit multi-microphone diamond version.

Also, I've never heard people mention this but the EastWest Play software, which runs all their products, now includes an SSL Channel strip plugin for mixing, which I think is a great bonus.

I would recommend a solid state drive (SSD), or if you have a desktop computer, a PCIe flash/SSD card to store the samples on.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 17, 2017)

Play now also includes guitar amp modeling and OhmForce Ohmicide distortion


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 17, 2017)

JPQ said:


> I know Hollywood series is much better.




No, it isn't. It's different. The only area you can point to to say better objectively is that it has true legato patches.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 17, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> No, it isn't. It's different. The only area you can point to to say better objectively is that it has true legato patches.


I don't like true legato


----------



## markleake (Apr 17, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> No, it isn't. It's different. The only area you can point to to say better objectively is that it has true legato patches.


Maybe I misunderstand you. Are you saying that apart from legato, you would prefer to use EWSO over Hollywood? I have both. I find that very hard to believe.

EWSO was one of my first libraies. But I've not ever regretted moving on and replacing most parts of it (not all).


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 17, 2017)

markleake said:


> Maybe I misunderstand you. Are you saying that apart from legato, you would prefer to use EWSO over Hollywood? I have both. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> EWSO was one of my first libraies. But I've not ever regretted moving on and replacing most parts of it (not all).



No, I am not, but if I were doing "concert hall music" rather than film music, I would.


----------



## markleake (Apr 17, 2017)

JPQ said:


> And i found thing what is really weird Hollywood orchestra dont have solo strings...


That's very normal for many libraries.


----------



## markleake (Apr 17, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> No, I am not, but if I were doing "concert hall music" rather than film music, I would.


OK, understood. I think that statement could potentially confuse the OP though.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 17, 2017)

I want wrote all kind music.


markleake said:


> That's very normal for many libraries.


Yes i know is common. I dont understand why. I feel strings are often also otherways underrated.


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 17, 2017)

I do like the solo instruments in EWQLSO. They work in context, but don't quite hit the target if they are naked. I also wondered why the EWQLHWW are soloed with no ensembles. SO has both. There are many strengths to SO, and an equal number of strengths to HO.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 18, 2017)

Good know this woodwind ensembles missing thing. thread original dont feels anymore cheap. i try look spitfire stuff no maybe or something else. btw i want know now how easily VSL stuff is possible put "same hall" with these libs.(Hollyowood orchestra and Spitfire mainly maybe). I understand Spitfire Air is unique hall which hard mix with other things.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 18, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> No, it isn't. It's different. The only area you can point to to say better objectively is that it has true legato patches.


Good know.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2017)

Morningcoffee:


> Hollywood strings are fairly dry to my ears which



They're recorded from different mic positions in the hall, and the far ones are close to what a reverb simulates. Maybe you just heard the close position ones?

I've been going through the ancient EWQLSO while adding to my template, and there's still some really good stuff in it. For example the solo flute doesn't have legato, but it's really good.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 18, 2017)

Is so hard know perfect tools for me even i cannot buy all possible libs. Maybe if my music sells sometime with money i can imagine then larger collection of samples.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 19, 2017)

Is EW symphonic orchestra recorded same hall what hollywood orchestra is?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 19, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Is EW symphonic orchestra recorded same hall what hollywood orchestra is?



No. EWQL Symphonic Orchestra was recorded in a Seattle concert hall, Hollywood at EW studios.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 19, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> No, it isn't. It's different. The only area you can point to to say better objectively is that it has true legato patches.


You dont think that the recording quality and practices are any better, especially in regards to the brass and strings? There's so many string patches in EWQLSO where I just cringe playing them, and have to move on to something "better". Wouldnt you rather use the Hollywood series and just add some concert hall reverb from spaces to it?

With that said, there are still some seriously good patches in EWQLSO! I think the harp will always hold its own.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 19, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> No. EWQL Symphonic Orchestra was recorded in a Seattle concert hall, Hollywood at EW studios.


Good know maybe not best possible thing mix together even i know may different libraries can be mixed. is so hard know and hard found what are perfect tools for me with small income.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 19, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> You dont think that the recording quality and practices are any better, especially in regards to the brass and strings? There's so many string patches in EWQLSO where I just cringe playing them, and have to move on to something "better". Wouldnt you rather use the Hollywood series and just add some concert hall reverb from spaces to it?
> 
> With that said, there are still some seriously good patches in EWQLSO! I think the harp will always hold its own.



It is subjective, but I think QLSO is beautifully recorded over all. Both it and the Hollywood Orchestra have tons of patches and some are flawed. EW has never been as consistent between patches as e.g VSL, but there is lot of good stuff.


----------

